# Keith Van Horn



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

He's a big...he can shoot...and he's a free agent...


Any interest??


He's a big time choke artist when it counts, but he'd be useful to streatch the floor and he's not an awful rebounder. Split the MLE between him and Evans.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> He's a big...he can shoot...and he's a free agent...
> 
> 
> Any interest??
> ...


i thought he had a player option that he would pick up. maybe im wrong. basically i'm not sure how we'd sign Hornie and Evans and if I had to choose id take evans first. maybe a sign and trade for najera or something.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

IF you cna split the MLE between him and Evans I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i looked it up KVH is a unrestricted free agent. with the injuries we always seem to deal with KVH would be nice off the bench. the question is who do you want to give up in a S&T

personally i would rather give up Ruben Patterson than Najera. you can unload patterson and take back KVH at 3 yrs 14 million.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I wouldn't sign and trade for him. 

If he doesn't want part of the MLE let him keep looking.


But if I had a choice...yeah I'd give up Ruben for him...no doubt. Ruben does have a nice expiring contract... :biggrin:


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

KVH is the middle man the Nuggets haven't had since the days of...well...they've never had a quality big/small man off of the bench that can score the way theat KVH can. He can hit the three, and he'd take a lot of pressure off of the guys like Melo.

I'd LOVE to see us get him, but I do NOT want to get rid of the ball grabber.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> KVH is the middle man the Nuggets haven't had since the days of...well...they've never had a quality big/small man off of the bench that can score the way theat KVH can. He can hit the three, and he'd take a lot of pressure off of the guys like Melo.
> 
> I'd LOVE to see us get him, but I do NOT want to get rid of the ball grabber.


Again this role may be filled nicely by Kleiza, maybe not to the extent that KVH can do next season, but Kleiza has "potential" :banana:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Again this role may be filled nicely by Kleiza, maybe not to the extent that KVH can do next season, but Kleiza has "potential" :banana:


I was just about to post this. I forsee Najera getting moved eventually as Evans gets resigned and Kleiza is given more minutes.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I was just about to post this. I forsee Najera getting moved eventually as Evans gets resigned and Kleiza is given more minutes.


you guys are on the right track. with JR Smith at the 2 guard... winning a championship is forseeable down the road. if we are going to try and be contenders now... and we can if we want.

then we gotta complete another deal to bring in veteran wings. say the jalen rose deal, or stephen jackson deal etc.

if you can add KVH on top of that, id say we are big time contenders. if not you can go the other road and start JR, and all see what Kleiza can give you off the bench. i'm not sold personally on Kleiza or Hodge, but the only way to know for sure is th play them.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

No thanks on Van Horn.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> *i'm not sold personally on Kleiza or Hodge, but the only way to know for sure is th play them*.


See the thing is Kleiza always turned things around when he entered the game. The Nuggets were usually down by double figures when he got in and with Melo out there Kleiza made things happen. 

He nailed shots, got rebounds and hustled. I think the kid is going to turn out nicely.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> No thanks on Van Horn.


:yes:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> See the thing is Kleiza always turned things around when he entered the game. The Nuggets were usually down by double figures when he got in and with Melo out there Kleiza made things happen.
> 
> He nailed shots, got rebounds and hustled. I think the kid is going to turn out nicely.


sure i can see kleiza as an off the bench role player. I think he will stick in the league, but I'm not sure if hodge will at all. to better phrase, im really not sold on either being starters or even 6th men in the league


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

s&t for ruben. that could possibly be a GREAT move...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> No thanks on Van Horn.


You are a genius.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

From ESPN today:



> Nuggets Pursue Van Horn
> Jul 21 - The Rocky Mountain News reports the Denver Nuggets are pursuing Dallas free agent Keith Van Horn.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

good call timmons, you thought of it and i didnt


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> good call timmons, you thought of it and i didnt


I'm usually one-step ahead of Warketein and Co. :biggrin: 

Van Horn should provide for the big shooter Karl talked about wanting to aquire. We'll see how much the STiff wants. 

Not a crunch time guy, but neither is Vlad Radman...just hit some 3's when it's time, grab some boards and say outta the lane on offense! :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The idea of Van Horn is great, but the reality of Van Horn isn't IMO. Van Horn seems to underachieve so much, and by my recollection (correct me if I'm wrong) is very injury prone, and that's something the Nuggets do not need.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

hes better than elson...so its not a downgrade at least...

didnt van horn used to be hella clutch in college? kinda weird...


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

But he plays a completely different position from Elson, so how is that in any way relevant?

If you assume Martin's trade will bring a backup C, Van Horn's a decent signing. He'll definitely help in the outside shooting department, with Melo's doubles.
Thing is, if Martin n Karl were alright, imagine the 3man frontcourt rotation!

Camby
/ Nene
Martin

That could be up there with Shaq/Haslem/Zo..


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

different_13 said:


> But he plays a completely different position from Elson, so how is that in any way relevant?
> 
> If you assume Martin's trade will bring a backup C, Van Horn's a decent signing. He'll definitely help in the outside shooting department, with Melo's doubles.
> Thing is, if Martin n Karl were alright, imagine the 3man frontcourt rotation!
> ...



having all three healthy at the same time is a lot to ask.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> Falk said a "number of teams" have expressed interest in the 6-foot-10 Van Horn but wouldn't be specific. Falk said it helps the Nuggets' cause that *Van Horn lives in Evergreen*.
> 
> "I would say that is attractive," Falk said.
> 
> ...


I had no idea Van Horn lived in Evergreen! 


Van Horn can rebound about as good as Elson and provides much more than Elson did. And why is Denver considering signing Reggie Evans for $5 mil a year w/ Najera on board. Evans has no offense. I say go w/ Van Horn.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

VAn Horn can even play Center...heck, he's 6'11". 

Earl, Smith, Melo, Kmart, Van Horn...small, but fast lineup!

NOT THE STARTING 5, BUT FOR QUICK BURSTS OF ENERGY! Fill the lanes and drop for the 3's...BOO=YAA!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> VAn Horn can even play Center...heck, he's 6'11".
> 
> !


no he cant


----------

